# Installing via FTP - missing Ethernet supp - Realtek



## smallmx (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi everyone...
decided to give BSD a try and wanted to install via boot only + ftp media installation.


Booted, made my optionss etc, but when i had choosen ftp media it only offered me ethernet via firewire, PPP, SLIP.

Non of these meet my requirements. Since im behind a router in LAN. DHCP is enabled and works fine for other machines in the network.
Wonder how i can choose ethernet connection while installing.

i did some disapointing google work and found some similar problems, but no solution.

also i found that there seem to be problems with Realtek 8168C Ethernet cards, but someone answered at that topic, running latest 7.0 release will solve the problem. (and suppport that card)
I just downloaded the bootonly cd today, it doesnt work, at least for me not.

So, since there arent this many options to change in sysinstall if youre a noob at freebsd and after i spent around 6 hours of rtfm'ing and googling i decided to ask here for some help.

pls dont kill me etc...


ps.
downloading isos and installing from cds or hd wouldnt be a problem, but i want to get through this and might learn something of it... so the time wouldnt be wasted at all.

thx in advance and excuse my english plz


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 4, 2009)

when you pick interface to configure to connect to internet, what do you see?

it should be rl0 or re0 (if i'm correct)

i personally have RealTek 8139 card

as for 1st time install i suggest to install from cd. You will reinstall FreeBDS many times before you are satisfied about what you have made... 

if you still want to continue, download FreeBSD fixit disk (i don't use boot only because fixit allows to run freebsd from cd, while bootonly doesn't, otherwise they are same)

it would be great if you could post output of dmesg
for this you could easily use flash with msdosfs (aka fat) on it


```
mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt
```
or it might be

```
mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0 /mnt
```

replace da[red]0[/red] with appropriate device nr


```
dmesg > /mnt/dmesg.txt
umount /mnt
```
reboot into windows/linux or whatever you are using to make this thread and post dmesg.txt file


----------

